# Question about the differential lock



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I read in the manual about how to engage the differential lock, but it didn't describe when I should or should not engage it.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Engage it any time one of your tires is slipping.
Or sometimes when you are about to go through some mud, snow or ice where you know you will have traction problems. Just know that with your diff lock engaged you can't steer your tractor. It will want to push straight ahead.
What kind of tractor do you have?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Understand when and how to use the diff lock. Severe damage can be done to the drive I disconnected the diff lock on several tractor that were used by my helpers at one time, that didn't understand the engagement procedure and proper use. B.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Not sure how your Bobcat tractor is set up but my Kioti has the diff lock as a little bar that comes out on the left side of the seat pedestal that you just step on with your left heel when you need it......To me, this is a great set up since you can just step on it when you see a wheel spinning and then release it once you get out of the situation that needs it......

You are familiar with what a differential lock does, correct?


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

How to - bring tractor to complete stop.  I will put both my shifts (gear and shuttle) in neutral. Then press down on diff lock and hold down while engaging gear and then I go….I also bring to complete stop to release the lever and the diff lock.

When to - When rear wheel loses traction as in mud etc…it’s a short term use to get you out of a bind.
I have 2wd so have used it only a couple times when going thru unavoidable mud pit area. If I had 4wd I would’ve never used it.

If you engage while moving and gears are churning then you will be disappointed in results. As stated….both rear wheels will be spinning and you are going straight.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Push it down B4 you know you will need it. Not after your stuck with one rear spinning.
Results will not end well.

Generally it will disengage after you lift your heel off it........need to be going strait or let off throttle some.

When engaged steering will suffer..4x4 with FEL ..do fine.

A 2 wd with no loader will probly steam on straight ahead regardless of spinning steering wheel.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

TX MX5200 said:


> How to - bring tractor to complete stop. I will put both my shifts (gear and shuttle) in neutral. Then press down on diff lock and hold down while engaging gear and then I go….I also bring to complete stop to release the lever and the diff lock.
> 
> When to - When rear wheel loses traction as in mud etc…it’s a short term use to get you out of a bind.
> I have 2wd so have used it only a couple times when going thru unavoidable mud pit area. If I had 4wd I would’ve never used it.
> ...


No offense but that sounds almost like more hassle than it is worth.
I only know the Ford style diff lock.
There's a pedal that you clomp down on with your right heel. No stopping or shifting gears first.
Once you're through the mud or whatever take your foot off of it. When the differential equalizes internally it will pop back out on its own.
I use mine quite a bit. Mostly in snow and ice but also when plowing deer plots when one tire starts to spin.


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day,

My Fendt 280P has a heel-operated diff-lock which is operated by me pushing down on it where is sits at the inner rear corner of the right foot-well. The diff-lock is great for sloppy conditions when wheels slip. It's released by me having to kick back and inwards with some accuracy so as to cause the locking mechanism holding it engaged to disengage. The spring-loaded switch then pops up. It took me a few practice efforts to become accurate at releasing it when wearing boots.

Jim


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> No offense but that sounds almost like more hassle than it is worth.
> I only know the Ford style diff lock.
> There's a pedal that you clomp down on with your right heel. No stopping or shifting gears first.
> Once you're through the mud or whatever take your foot off of it. When the differential equalizes internally it will pop back out on its own.
> I use mine quite a bit. Mostly in snow and ice but also when plowing deer plots when one tire starts to spin.


Think you are correct….I read to make sure wheels aren’t spinning when engaging so reckon that meant free spinning and not simply rolling. I do bring mine to stop and throw in neutral which may be overkill.

I do same with diff lock on the diesel UTV and got into habit I reckon….there’s labels on Bobcat UTV advising to stop and put into neutral before locking diffs, front or rear.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Ultradog said:


> No offense but that sounds almost like more hassle than it is worth.
> I only know the Ford style diff lock.
> There's a pedal that you clomp down on with your right heel. No stopping or shifting gears first.
> Once you're through the mud or whatever take your foot off of it. When the differential equalizes internally it will pop back out on its own.
> I use mine quite a bit. Mostly in snow and ice but also when plowing deer plots when one tire starts to spin.



My Kioti is exactly the same way as the Ford style..........I also agree that if you have to stop to engage in them you are stuck and it does no good.......


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> Think you are correct….I read to make sure wheels aren’t spinning when engaging so reckon that meant free spinning and not simply rolling. I do bring mine to stop and throw in neutral which may be overkill.
> 
> I do same with diff lock on the diesel UTV and got into habit I reckon….there’s labels on Bobcat UTV advising to stop and put into neutral before locking diffs, front or rear.



Most UTV's are set up like a 4 wheel drive truck in that you should not engage the diff lock while the tires are moving......Most tractors that I have ever seen with a diff lock you can engage them when you need them without stopping.........This is why most of the tractor ones are a foot pedal that only works when there is pressure on is whereas most UTVs and trucks it will stay locked in as long as the switch or whatever device selects the diff lock is engaged.....


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 23, 2010)

Ultradog said:


> Engage it any time one of your tires is slipping.
> Or sometimes when you are about to go through some mud, snow or ice where you know you will have traction problems. Just know that with your diff lock engaged you can't steer your tractor. It will want to push straight ahead.
> What kind of tractor do you have?


Never engage the diff lock when under a load!!! At the very least, slow down, idle down and ease into the lever. Grinding is never good.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

dvcochran said:


> Never engage the diff lock when under a load!!! At the very least, slow down, idle down and ease into the lever. Grinding is never good.


What brand and model are you referring to?
One thing I've learned about tractors is not to say never or always. There are probably as many types of diff lock engagement as there are manufacturers.
I only know the Fords and on those, under normal circumstances, your advice does not apply.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Ultradog said:


> What brand and model are you referring to?
> One thing I've learned about tractors is not to say never or always. There are probably as many types of diff lock engagement as there are manufacturers.
> I only know the Fords and on those, under normal circumstances, your advice does not apply.


The Yanmars (Deere), Shibaruas(Ford), and many of the Japanese tractors that have PowerShift or ShuttleShift are synchronized clutches, so when pressing on the diff-lock, the machine will catch the next rotating cycle and engage. There is no gear grinding whatsoever. Pressing down with the heel at times just goes half way. Then when the rotation is just right, the pedal is allowed to slip into the diff-lock gear instantly with no fussing. 

As for using it, make sure the front wheels are not turned too tightly. It works best in the lower gears from what I've experienced. 

When pulling the disc harrow in the Spring, I'm nearly full time on the diff-lock getting thru the semi-wet sandy soil here. At the end of the run, I have to lift the 3PT up a little, hop off the diff-lock and turn to the opposite direction to take the next pass. It's like doing a little dance. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Ultradog said:


> What brand and model are you referring to?
> One thing I've learned about tractors is not to say never or always. There are probably as many types of diff lock engagement as there are manufacturers.
> I only know the Fords and on those, under normal circumstances, your advice does not apply.



Kioti is the same way......I am going to bet that any tractor that has the diff lock as a foot pedal was designed to have it used ANYTIME that it is needed.......


----------

